# Soap Saver



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

I keep those little slivers of soap and put them in an old knee high stocking. Once I get a nice big lump of them, I tie off the stocking of soap and and keep it hung up outside near the water spigot for washing up while outside. I also have one hung on a banana tree near my kitchen sink. After a few uses, the slivers melt into a large bar of soap. Elimates waste. 

I also use the banana tree to hang my bottle brush and veggie brush.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

What a good thrifty idea!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Neat idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I actually cut up an old mesh laundry bag years ago and make 'soap sliver scrubbies' for the house and outside faucets. I cut the bag into about 10" squares and put enough soap slivers on one to where I can tie it closed with string. The mesh bag acts as a scrubber for you hands for after dirty jobs. Tie it off good, nothing like picking up wet soap pieces out of the grass or off the kitchen floor!


----------

